# TOGETHER C.C. TOYS FOR TOTS DEC. 4 @ ART'S BURGERS IN EL MONTE, CA



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

YOU CAN COUNT ON US TO BE THERE ADAM AND TOGETHER C.C. GREAT CAUSE FOR THE KIDS .:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I heard this was going to be pretty good. Is it true The Dallas Cowboys are going to be signing autographs?


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I heard this was going to be pretty good. Is it true The Dallas Cowboys are going to be signing autographs?



WERE GONNA WORK ON IT MIKE!!!! LOL!!! J/K:h5:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT for a good cause!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I heard this was going to be pretty good. Is it true The Dallas Cowboys are going to be signing autographs?


 :thumbsup: I THINK SOO MIKE! SANTA WILL ALSO BE ON SITE!! :naughty:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

save me a spot


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


>



*That's a nice Regal on that Flyer...*:bowrofl:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

peterjm97 said:


> *That's a nice Regal on that Flyer...*:bowrofl:




*IT'S A BAD ASS REGAL....YOUR RIGHT!!! *:thumbsup::fool2::yes:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:REDEMPTION CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

johnnyc626 said:


> :thumbsup:REDEMPTION CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!:thumbsup:



THANK YOU, JOHNNY!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

peterjm97 said:


> *That's a nice Regal on that Flyer...*:bowrofl:


:boink:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave: WASSUPP ''PRIDE CC'' :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

_*BUMP*_


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

johnnyc626 said:


> TTT!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: SUPP " REDEMPTION " GOOD LOOKING OUT BRATHAAS!! :boink:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

_*TTT!!!*_


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: SUPP " REDEMPTION " GOOD LOOKING OUT BRATHAAS!! :boink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I plan on being there....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I plan on being there....


:thumbsup: THANK U BRO, ITS 4 A GOOD CAUSE!! :boink:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: THANK U BRO, ITS 4 A GOOD CAUSE!! :boink:


 THATS RIGHT!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

johnnyc626 said:


> TTMFT!!!!


X58


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: WASSUPP ''PRIDE CC'' :thumbsup:


 CHILLING BROTHA


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

_*TTMFT*_ :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Classic style will be there and our toy drive will be on november 27 at lamppost pizza in corona California ttt for the homies from together cc


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTMFT!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: MEMBER, ITS ALL BOUT DA KIDS!! MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TOGETHER CC! :boink:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR A GREAT EVENT. HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR TTT ADAM AND TOGETHER C C:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR A GREAT EVENT. HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR TTT ADAM AND TOGETHER C C:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: IN DA RAIN BUT WE DID IT QUE NO!! THANKS MARK & DA TRAFFICEROS! LOL! :boink:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CLASSIC STYLE SHOWING OUR HOMIES LOVE TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: IN DA RAIN BUT WE DID IT QUE NO!! THANKS MARK & DA TRAFFICEROS! LOL! :boink:


TO THE TOP RAIN OR SHINE! QUE NO ADAM:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP RAIN OR SHINE! QUE NO ADAM:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:WEELLLL I GUESS!!! LOL! I SUPPORT ANYTHING MY HUBBY DOES! I TRY AT LEAST! :boink:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: MEMBER, ITS ALL BOUT DA KIDS!! MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TOGETHER CC! :boink:


 :worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty: MERRY X-MAS FROM "TOGETHER CC" :boink:


----------



## meanjo72 (Sep 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: WASUPP, "ANDYODUKES66 / 66CLASSICSTYLECC / LOWDUDE13 /MR.CUTTY84 /MEANJO72 / JOHNNY626!! LETS MAKE DIS HAPPEN 4 DA KIDS BRATHAS!! :boink:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mr_cutty_84 said:


> we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:  LETS MAKE DIS HAPPEN 4 DA KIDS BRATHAS!! :boink:



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: MERRY X-MAS FROM "TOGETHER CC" :boink:
> HEY ADAM CAN SHE COME TO THE PIZZA PLACE AFTER?:uh:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty: NO MARK, WE'RE BRINGIN HER INSTEAD! :rofl:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: NO MARK, WE'RE BRINGIN HER INSTEAD! :rofl:
> THAT'S COOL THAT ONE WILL WORK TOO:biggrin:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: NO MARK, WE'RE BRINGIN HER INSTEAD! :rofl:


 :loco: :dunno: :angry: :banghead: :rant: :wave: :sprint:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :loco: :dunno: :angry: :banghead: :rant: :wave: :sprint:


:roflmao:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

*​TTT!!! 4 TOGETHER C.C.!!!*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

johnnyc626 said:


> *​TTT!!! 4 TOGETHER C.C.!!!*



LETS ALL HELP TOGETHER MAKE THIS A GOOD CHRISTMAS FOR THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LETS ALL HELP TOGETHER MAKE THIS A GOOD CHRISTMAS FOR THE KIDS


:thumbsup::werd:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*"Unity Picnic & Potluck" get together for All Car Clubs at "El Dorado East Regional" in City of Long Beach on Saturday, November 5, 2011

*
Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” *would like to invite you to Our *“UNITY PICNIC & POTLUCK" Get Together on Saturday, November 05, 2011*, to be held at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Held at* the at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Come Support this Event. We want to get everyoen together to show that we can all get along and be united as one. 

how and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and event. 

We are asking that everyone (Car Clubs and Etc.) bring a "Main Food Dish" or "Dishes" that would feed your club and more people and also bring , Water, Sodas, paper plates, spoons and etc. and we will put everything together and make it one big Buffet for everyone to enjoy and help them selves. 

See you all there.


**Cost to get into the park is:**$7.00 per car

**Address of Event
"El Dorado East Regional Park" 
7550 E. Spring St.
Long Beach, CA 90815 


Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
*
http://mapq.st/qVJXtE


*Put together by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club 

Come Support this “Unity Picnic & Potluck" and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." Hope to see you all there.** :biggrin: *











*So all Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Car Lovers and whom ever wants to join us. This is open to all cars and clubs. Come on Down and lets have some fun. 
*


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: OOH YEEAAH! :boink:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: OOH YEEAAH! :boink:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: OOH YEEAAH! :boink:
> 
> 
> To The Top 4 TOGETHER C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!!!


:wave:SUPP LATIN LUXURY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: ITS GETTIN CLOSER GUYS!







:boink:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

THATS RIGHT ALMOST THAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!:drama:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:SUPP JOHNNY!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 19CHEVY54 (Aug 30, 2011)

*I think my 54 will be ready for this show...... cant wait for this show..... it will be GREAT show and its for a GREAT cause.... THE KIDS>*


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

*"REVISED"*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

19CHEVY54 said:


> *I think my 54 will be ready for this show...... cant wait for this show..... it will be GREAT show and its for a GREAT cause.... THE KIDS>*


 :thumbsup: SUPP GLEN, SEE U SUNDAY!! :boink:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> THATS RIGHT ALMOST THAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!:drama:


 :yes:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*TTMFT*_


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TTMFT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP ADAM :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP ADAM :wave:


 :thumbsup: ANYTIME LIL BROTHER, ANYTIME! THANK U ALSO! :boink:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR TOGETHER CAR CLUB LETS GET THIS TOY DRIVE GOING MUCH RESPECT FROM THE HOMIES...... CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE FOR THIS :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THERE WILL BE HOME MADE COOKIES 4 SALE


----------



## 19CHEVY54 (Aug 30, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

WHATS UP TOGETHER CC :wave:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP TOGETHER CC


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THERE WILL BE HOME MADE COOKIES 4 SALE


THA KIND????:420::thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THERE WILL BE HOME MADE COOKIES 4 SALE


 :dunno: HOW MUCH R THEY GONNA B DIS TIME?? LOL! :drama:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TO THE TOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> *"REVISED"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt what,s up Adam


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 66CLASSICSTYLECC said:
> 
> 
> > TO THE TOP
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> > WHATS UP EL AZTEC PRIDE? AND CANT WAIT FOR YOUR GUYS TOY DRIVE TTT :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> 66CLASSICSTYLECC said:
> 
> 
> > hno: MEE EITHER BRO!! LOL. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> 66CLASSICSTYLECC said:
> 
> 
> > hno: MEE EITHER BRO!! LOL. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR TOGETHER CAR CLUB BRINGING SMILES TO THE KIDS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

:thumbsup::wave:
*TOGETHER TO THE TOP 

*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> AGUA_DULCE_68 said:
> 
> 
> > *"REVISED"*
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

*TTMFT!!!!!*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> > AGUA_DULCE_68 said:
> ...


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## LostCastaway (Oct 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TO THE TOP


:wave:to the top:thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

STYLE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:MERRY X-MAS FROM







"TOGETHER'' :boink:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*TOGETHER C.C.TO THE TOP*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: THANK U MARK FOR A GOODTIME SUNDAY AT YUR TOYDRIVE BRO!! WE HAD A BLAST! MERRY XMAS 2 EVERY 1 OUT THUR, NOW LETS PUT SUM SMILES ON THESE KIDS FACES DIS YEAR! THANK U DA "TOGETHER CARCLUB" YOOO KNOW!!!!!! :boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm:MERRY X-MAS FROM
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*What about Thanksgiving? :dunno: just kidding... was sup Adam!!! *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

STYLECC61 said:


> STYLE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get down Together CC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: THANK U MARK FOR A GOODTIME SUNDAY AT YUR TOYDRIVE BRO!! WE HAD A BLAST! MERRY XMAS 2 EVERY 1 OUT THUR, NOW LETS PUT SUM SMILES ON THESE KIDS FACES DIS YEAR! THANK U DA "TOGETHER CARCLUB" YOOO KNOW!!!!!! :boink:



THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT ADAM AND TOGETHER CC. WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS ON THE 4TH. LETS BRING ALOT OF SMILES:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: WASSUP WICKED 95!! :boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Get down Together CC


:wave: WASUPP, CHOLO!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck and Merry Christmas
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR TOGETHER TWO WEEKS :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR TOGETHER TWO WEEKS :thumbsup:


 :werd:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty: MERRY XMAS FROM TOGETHER!! :boink:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

IT'S GETTING CLOSER. TOGETHER TO THE TOP BRINING SMILES TO THE YOUNGSTERS:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT 4 ADAM & TOGETHER C.C.:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TTT 4 ADAM & TOGETHER C.C.:wave:


 :thumbsup:WASSUP STEVEN!! :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:WASSUP STEVEN!! :wave:


WASSUP ADAM STEVEN GOT SICK MASKING UP AN UNDERCARIAGE FOR ME.POOR LIL GUY IS HURTING. WE'LL BE THERE ADAM ON THE 4TH WITH NO RAIN:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WASSUP ADAM STEVEN GOT SICK MASKING UP AN UNDERCARIAGE FOR ME.POOR LIL GUY IS HURTING. WE'LL BE THERE ADAM ON THE 4TH WITH NO RAIN:thumbsup:


 :rofl: YOO GOT IT BROTHER!!! :wave:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :rofl: YOO GOT IT BROTHER!!! :wave:


THATS TO BAD YOU SHOULD OF HAD ADAM TAKE HIM SOME SOUP THATS THE LEAST HE COULD DO!!!HOPE HE FEELS BETTER!! TO THE TOP FOR THE TOY DRIVE:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> THATS TO BAD YOU SHOULD OF HAD ADAM TAKE HIM SOME SOUP THATS THE LEAST HE COULD DO!!!HOPE HE FEELS BETTER!! TO THE TOP FOR THE TOY DRIVE:wave:


 :dunno: WTF? PINCHE SELOSO!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


 :thumbsup:!!!!!!!!


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TTT


 :wave:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 19CHEVY54 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Only 1 week away....... I know I am ready to bring a few toys to make a difference are you?*
*  TOGETHER CC*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:WASSUP STEVEN!! :wave:


good to seeing you today Adam :wave:



FINR'N'BLU said:


> THATS TO BAD YOU SHOULD OF HAD ADAM TAKE HIM SOME SOUP THATS THE LEAST HE COULD DO!!!HOPE HE FEELS BETTER!! TO THE TOP FOR THE TOY DRIVE:wave:


:yes::run:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> good to seeing you today Adam :wave:
> 
> 
> :yes::run:


LIKEWISE STEVEN, I DIDNT SEE U & YUR POPS LEAVE!! NEXT TIME LIL BROTHER!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE AND THANKS FOR COMING TO OUR TOY DRIVE TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> Any lowrider bike catergories??


 :nicoderm:NO BRO! JUST BEST OF!! MEMBER EVERY 1 OUT THUR, ITS ALL BOUT DA KIDS DURING DIS TIME OF SEASON!! NOW LETS PUT THESE SMILES ON THESE KIDS WHO HAVE LESS THAN OURS!! THANK YOO!! :yessad:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> Any lowrider bike catergories??


THERE'S GONNA BE TROPHYS FOR BEST OF (SHOW,CLUB PARTICIPATION,VICLA,BOMB,BIKE,EURO)NICE TROPHYS ONE OF A KIND!!!!!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

*UNIDOS LOS ANGELES *_*WILL BE THERE*_


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *UNIDOS LOS ANGELES *_*WILL BE THERE*_


YOU GOT IT!!!!THANKS UNIDOS C.C


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:happysad:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP:shh:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> LIKEWISE STEVEN, I DIDNT SEE U & YUR POPS LEAVE!! NEXT TIME LIL BROTHER!


SEE YOU SUNDAY BIG BROTHER. TOGTHER TO THE TOP


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!! ITS ALL FOR THE KIDSSSS!!!EVERY KID DESERVES A CHRISTMAS PRESENT!!!:yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!! ITS ALL FOR THE KIDSSSS!!!EVERY KID DESERVES A CHRISTMAS PRESENT!!!:yes:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:yes: ALMOST TIME FELLAS!! :boink:


----------



## 19CHEVY54 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Its almost time....... lets get a roll call on w**hat clubs are going to come out and help support this great cause.......*:thumbsup:


----------



## 19CHEVY54 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Thats right...... thanks for the support !!*



UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *UNIDOS LOS ANGELES *_*WILL BE THERE*_


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

ONLY A DAY AWAY!!!!BAAAYY-BEEE!!!:h5::drama:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> ONLY A DAY AWAY!!!!BAAAYY-BEEE!!!:h5::drama:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## LostCastaway (Oct 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP "TOGETHER LOS ANGELES"


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump good luck on your toy drive.


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TOGETHER C.C.


----------



## AntiqueS CC (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup: See ya tomorrow!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

AntiqueS CC said:


> :thumbsup: See ya tomorrow!


 :yes: YOO GOT IT BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TO THE TOP "TOGETHER LOS ANGELES"


WHAT'S UP GUYS ALMOST TIME FOR YOUR TOY DRIVE CAN'T WAIT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

traffictowing said:


> Bump good luck on your toy drive.


 :nicoderm:& THANK U FOR DA BUMP!! :rofl:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP :wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

GOOD SHOW TOGETHER CC UNIDOS CC HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GREAT TOY DRIVE ADAM AND TOGETHER. THERE WILL BE SOME SMILES FOR ALOT OF KIDS. HERE'S SOME PICS MY SON TOOK.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:x: WEE WONT STOP, & AINT GONNA STOP FOR "2012" TOLD EVERY 1 ALREADY DAMMIT! LOL! CHEAR & WHEAP BUDDYS!! DAAAM IT WAS A GOOD DAY LIKE "ICE CUBE" SAID!! :boink:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

ya man its was a nice day.........great :thumbsup: cause its for the kids..... great job together.... nice job great turn out... royal image coppertone


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm:& THANK U FOR DA BUMP!! :rofl:


Ttt my members had a goodtime out there good turn out together cc


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## AntiqueS CC (Feb 20, 2011)

Good turnout, had a great time! Thanks TOGETHER CC


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

My kids and I had a good time. Props to everyone who showed up and donated. You guys did a great job putting this together.  Thanks. M


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody... Having some trouble posting with the new system in place. Had some audio problems and I can't infringe on music for public usage. So it's ruff off the cuff. Live on tape. Check it out and email it and share it. I would like to see some hits on youtube. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes: I WANNA THANK,,, REDEMPTION, BOMBCLUB, CITYWIDE, TRUCHA, STYLE, REALITY, GROUPE, ANTIQUES, PREMIER, TRAFFIC, FOREVER CLOWNING, BIGTIMERS, DEVOTIONS, CLASSIFIED(ELA), OLDMEMORIES(BIKECLUB), FANTACY LIFE, EPICS, AMIGOS, ROYAL IMAGE, SOLOWS, LO NUESTRO, CLASSICSTYLE, REAL CLASSICS, UNIDOS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, OLDMEMORIES, MAGOOS, RAIDERNATION, VAGOS MC CLUB, ALL SOLO RIDERS, & ANYONE I 4GOT, ALSO DA VENDORS DAT CAME OUT,,, MERRYS FRAMES & THINGS, BIG BEAUTY BOWS, POP IT LIKE ITS HOT POPCORN, RAIDER KING, ARTS BURGERS, THANK U "ART", SWA, DJ BUGSY, & ALSO DA "TOGETHER CREW" U GUYS DID A GREAT JOB! WITHOUT ALL YOO, DIS WOULDNT OF HAPPEN! MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes: I WANNA THANK,,, REDEMPTION, BOMBCLUB, CITYWIDE, TRUCHA, STYLE, REALITY, GROUPE, ANTIQUES, TRAFFIC, FOREVER CLOWNING, BIGTIMERS, DEVOTIONS, CLASSIFIED(ELA), OLDMEMORIES(BIKECLUB), FANTACY LIFE, EPICS, AMIGOS, ROYAL IMAGE, SOLOWS, LO NUESTRO, CLASSICSTYLE, REAL CLASSICS, UNIDOS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, OLDMEMORIES, MAGOOS, RAIDERNATION, VAGOS MC CLUB, ALL SOLO RIDERS, & ANYONE I 4GOT, ALSO DA VENDORS DAT CAME OUT,,, MERRYS FRAMES & THINGS, BIG BEAUTY BOWS, POP IT LIKE ITS HOT POPCORN, RAIDER KING, ARTS BURGERS, THANK U "ART", SWA, DJ BUGSY, & ALSO DA "TOGETHER CREW" U GUYS DID A GREAT JOB! WITHOUT ALL YOO, DIS WOULDNT OF HAPPEN! MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR! :thumbsup:



_*2X*_:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes: I WANNA THANK,,, REDEMPTION, BOMBCLUB, CITYWIDE, TRUCHA, STYLE, REALITY, GROUPE, ANTIQUES, PREMIER, TRAFFIC, FOREVER CLOWNING, BIGTIMERS, DEVOTIONS, CLASSIFIED(ELA), OLDMEMORIES(BIKECLUB), FANTACY LIFE, EPICS, AMIGOS, ROYAL IMAGE, SOLOWS, LO NUESTRO, CLASSICSTYLE, REAL CLASSICS, UNIDOS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, OLDMEMORIES, MAGOOS, RAIDERNATION, VAGOS MC CLUB, ALL SOLO RIDERS, & ANYONE I 4GOT, ALSO DA VENDORS DAT CAME OUT,,, MERRYS FRAMES & THINGS, BIG BEAUTY BOWS, POP IT LIKE ITS HOT POPCORN, RAIDER KING, ARTS BURGERS, THANK U "ART", SWA, DJ BUGSY, & ALSO DA "TOGETHER CREW" U GUYS DID A GREAT JOB! WITHOUT ALL YOO, DIS WOULDNT OF HAPPEN! MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR! :thumbsup:


HEY TOGETHER CC Y GUYS HAD A GOOD TURN OUT WE CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE AND WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU HOMIES


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes: I WANNA THANK,,, REDEMPTION, BOMBCLUB, CITYWIDE, TRUCHA, STYLE, REALITY, GROUPE, ANTIQUES, PREMIER, TRAFFIC, FOREVER CLOWNING, BIGTIMERS, DEVOTIONS, CLASSIFIED(ELA), OLDMEMORIES(BIKECLUB), FANTACY LIFE, EPICS, AMIGOS, ROYAL IMAGE, SOLOWS, LO NUESTRO, CLASSICSTYLE, REAL CLASSICS, UNIDOS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, OLDMEMORIES, MAGOOS, RAIDERNATION, VAGOS MC CLUB, ALL SOLO RIDERS, & ANYONE I 4GOT, ALSO DA VENDORS DAT CAME OUT,,, MERRYS FRAMES & THINGS, BIG BEAUTY BOWS, POP IT LIKE ITS HOT POPCORN, RAIDER KING, ARTS BURGERS, THANK U "ART", SWA, DJ BUGSY, & ALSO DA "TOGETHER CREW" U GUYS DID A GREAT JOB! WITHOUT ALL YOO, DIS WOULDNT OF HAPPEN! MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR! :thumbsup:


HEY TOGETHER CC YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TURN OUT WE CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE AND WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU HOMIES


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

Check out the video...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good toy drive good people great turn out per sporty Ontario classics


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias together for the hospitality homies I hit another toy drive right after and not even one thank u plus they charged us to park with the gift u guys did it righteous Gracias


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME .....:yes: :thumbsup:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias together for the hospitality homies I hit another toy drive right after and not even one thank u plus they charged us to park with the gift u guys did it righteous Gracias


 :thumbsup: WELL THANK U BRO! DATS HOW DA TOGETHER FAMILY GETS DOWN BRO! HEY ITS A TOYDRIVE, Y SHOULD I CHARGE!! DATS WHAT I DIDNT UNDERSTAND BOUT A LOTTA TOYDRIVES OUT THUR! ITS ABOUT GIVING, NOT TAKING! MERRY XMAS TOO ALL YOO OUT THUR, MUCH LOVE & RESPECT FROM DA TOGETHER CREW! SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR, & DONT 4 GET BOUT R CRUISE NITES COMING AGAIN!! THANK YOO! :yes:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

GRACIAS TOGETHER THE FAM AND I HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias together we always try and make our way to ur events ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> GRACIAS TOGETHER THE FAM AND I HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:GRACIAS SOLOWS & FOREVER CLOWN'N!! :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty: MERRY XMAS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: MERRY XMAS!! :thumbsup:


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty: MERRY XMAS FROM MISS CHLOE! :boink:


----------

